# ok - bragging on Spike....



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

So, today Spike passed the Canine Good Citizen and the GSCA Temperament test, leaving us with:

Tintlet Celtic Warrior,TC,CGC dob 10/28/2011
(Not sure if STAR is really a title, but that was his first one...) 

We've had some treats and will try not to break our arms patting ourselves on the back!:aetsch:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Congratulations! Good on you for doing this with such a youngster!!


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Congrats, and wow, I love his registered name. Celtic Warrior, awesome!

--Q


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Yeah Spike...good job! Congrats to both of you.


----------



## murphys (Mar 1, 2012)

sarahmurphy said:


> So, today Spike passed the Canine Good Citizen and the GSCA Temperament test, leaving us with:
> 
> Tintlet Celtic Warrior,TC,CGC dob 10/28/2011
> (Not sure if STAR is really a title, but that was his first one...)
> ...


A hard won accomplishment. Kudo's to both of you. A CGC at less then a year old. Hugs. Oh yes, and least I forget. Awesome that he also passed the GSCA Temerament test.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

From what I've experienced, it's easier to take a dog to all three legs of an RN than it is to take a puppy to a CGC or a Canine Good Neighbour. 

Good job, both of u!!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Thats Great! Congratulations to ****!
Sylvia & the Girls! :happy:


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! I just LOVE to see owners getting out there and working with their dogs!! Isn't the sense of accomplishment and pride wonderful when you see all of the hard work that you both put in result in such a fantastic achievement???


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks, all!

It is good, and adding the temperament certification feels good, too! 

Rally Novice, here we come (again - if you count the first 30% performance...)

PS he's Celtic Warrior, based on Irish and Welsh heritage, and that we already called him "Spike". Celtic Warriors spiked their hair with lime. 

Sarah


----------

